
Windows 10 vs. Mac, what is better to avoid telemetry privacy issues? - jdjd008
So, I have currently a PC I built and have windows 10 Education edition. When installing, windows “tricked me” into not getting an offline account by not offering it.<p>After noticing this, I basically wiped my SSD and reinstalled windows 10 with the internet unplugged. This allowed me to get an offline account. However, I never entered my product key and windows basically automatically linked my previous key to my computer. This means somehow windows has linked my hardware to my Microsoft account and having an offline account is pretty much voided from a privacy perspective.<p>At this point, the whole thing is creepy and I don’t know how I can trust windows anymore. Even if I can turn down telemetry to “security - 0”.<p>I am just not sure how I can truly be convinced my name and online account can’t be linked to any telemetry it gets or what telemetry it is pulling.<p>So, now, I’m considering moving over to Mac and getting a MacBook Pro. I hate this idea because when you build your own pc, you have freedom to upgrade stuff and do whatever you want without fear of voiding some warranty. But I hate telemetry more and it has pushed me over the edge to give up that for more privacy.<p>So, my question is, does Mac provide more privacy from telemetry than windows 10 education edition (the way I have installed it)?<p>I have read that you can both opt out of macs telemetry completely AND even if you are opted in, it is “anonymous” telemetry data. Meaning, while apple pulls it if you leave it on, it is not linked to you AND Apple takes extra steps to make sure it doesn’t get linked to any Apple account or user. Is all this true?<p>Basically, I am just asking someone with knowledge on this to help me make the correct decision.
======
mtmail
MacOS keeps asking me about setting up an iCloud account but most software
works without it. Tweetbot for example needs an iCloud account for syncing
between devices. When you buy software via the Apple App Store of course
you'll need an Apple Id. Security updates and can be installed without one. I
switched off all telemetry and for a while had a software to track network
connections
([https://www.obdev.at/products/littlesnitch/index.html](https://www.obdev.at/products/littlesnitch/index.html))
installed. Connections to Apple were all explainable, e.g. to sync the time
(can be switch off).

~~~
jdjd008
For the tweetbot, do you at least hace the option of not using iCloud, or is
that not possible?

With the Apple store, I don’t really care if they know I own a product. I just
don’t want them tracking what I do with it or what files I save with it. I
assume Apple doesn’t do this? I know Microsoft can depending on things.

Was there anything you saw with littlesnitch that hinted some telemetry stuff
was being sent that could be “personal data” that a person who likes privacy
would be concerned about?

I’m leaning heavily towards getting a Mac now. I find it hilarious given that
windows literally could have simply not done this telemetry thing to prevent
it, but i guess they couldn’t help themselves.

------
api
Definitely Mac. They do telemetry, but three things:

(1) They do less of it, give you more control, and they do not seem to reset
settings on upgrades.

(2) They have a history of actually standing up for customer privacy, and you
are their customer. I trust them more in this area than Microsoft.

(3) I trust their security in general more than Microsoft.

If you want _NO_ telemetry you pretty much have to run Linux and even there be
somewhat careful about what you install.

~~~
jdjd008
When you say less of it, are there certain telemetry things that can’t be
turned off? If so, which ones?

I tried Linux myself and it just wasn’t s polished product. Especially hiDPL,
you get “normal” and “double”, that isn’t ok. Windows even gives you
fractional options for that. I assume Mac does too?

~~~
api
Mac just hides DPI issues almost entirely. It's amazing. It's an area where
Macs are by far the best, even significantly better than Windows.

You can disable most of Mac's telemetry in the privacy tab in the security
settings, but I think it still will phone home for update checks and push
notifications.

That being said I definitely trust Apple more than MS around security and
privacy. MacOS also does not come by default with a bunch of crapware and ads.
Last time I installed Windows 10 on a fresh machine for someone else it
solidified in my mind that I would only use Mac or Linux, never Microsoft.

------
0xy
Mac is absolutely more secure and has less telemetry in general. Slightly
unrelated, but Apple's FileVault encryption solution has been proven effective
in court while BitLocker's default behavior is to compromise your private keys
by uploading them to OneDrive.

I haven't used Windows in 4 years except in VMs for IE 11 testing.

------
spacepinball
I'm here to talk to you about our lord and savior Linux

~~~
jdjd008
I’ve tried Linux mint and looked at a couple other distros. The customization
of hiDPL is pretty much lacking in all distros I looked at or tried. You
either get “normal”, which is simply too small or “double” which makes
everything too big. This makes Linux unusable from an OS perspective at home
for me. Do to my screen size and eyesight, it doesn’t work for me. I really
want Linux to work btw.

I see how Linux is great for server stuff. But, the OS experience I had so far
had been horrible. It feels like there are simply too many distros and not
enough focus on just making a few really great ones. Instead, it feels like
you have lots of just OK distros instead.

~~~
spacepinball
Okay, so no orvellian surveilance, but still rather have that than some UX
paper cuts in unnamed distro.

Yea, good luck with that Mr Hacker dude.

